# Studio Or On Location which is Better?



## Pinna Productions (Apr 26, 2006)

As an engineer I have my opinions about the pros and cons of studio and Location recordings for classical ensembles, but not being a performer in that genre my opinion differs from those who are performers.

I want to know what people think about classical recordings and what you as a performer or even just a listener are looking for in recordings. Are they too expensive to get recorded? Do they achieve what they set out to do? and do you think electronical representations of these pieces of music are valid or should classical music only be played live?

Discuss


----------

